# Leather Pouches



## romansson (Aug 29, 2012)

where can i get my leather pouches??


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Rayshot is a great source and he does nice work. There are a few other vendors on the forum that make pouches that also do great work. Go to the vendor section and you can do a little research there.

Welcome to the community


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk sells kangaroo leather pouches that are amazing, too.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Rayshots Supersure Superpouches.
Highly recommended.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Jim Harris from Performance Catapults makes great pouches I use for my 3/8 ammo. 
I use pouches from TexShooter for rocks.
http://slingshotforu...-usa-sales-only​/​Both are great products. 
I have two of ray-shots pouches that I absolutely love,


----------

